# Ryzen 5 3600 zu heiss



## soulstyle (22. Februar 2020)

Hey Community,

gestern hattte ich den neuen PC zusammengebaut und bis in die Nacht gespielt und halt verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert.
Was aufgefallen ist das meine CPU bei Spielen 98°C heiss wird ?
Hö?
Naya im Idle 62-72°C Bissl viel oder?

Vor allem schwankt die Frequenz der CPU contiunirlich ca. 3600 auf 4200MHZ permanent hoch runter hoch runter.
Multiplikator auch 36 bis 42 hoch runter warum nur?
Die Lüfter auch hoch runter hoch runter.
Habe jetzt mal die Lüfter in dem Schwankungsbereich mal etwas fixiert ....

Werde gleich mal den Stock Kühler runter nehmen und die WLP prüfen.

Mein 4670K war permanet auf der gleichen Freq. ohne diese Schwankungen im Desktop Modus??


Ist das schwanken Normal?


----------



## KaterTom (22. Februar 2020)

Die Taktsprünge -die sogar innerhalb von millisekunden stattfinden- sind  beim Ryzen normal. Die Temperaturen sind allerdings viel zu hoch, selbst für den Stock Kühler.


----------



## Schori (22. Februar 2020)

Die Schwankungen beim Takt sind völlig normal bzw. gewollt (nennt sich Boost), die Temperatur allerdings nicht.

Mit welchem Programm hast du die Temp. ausgelesen?
Hat das Gehäuse einen ausreichenden Airflow?
Ist die CPU übertaktet?


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2020)

Die Schwankungen sind ziemlich normal bei Ryzen 3000. Die generell sehr hohen Temperaturen liegen zum großen Teil am gammeligen Boxedkühler. 
Es ist zwar durchaus möglich, dass irgendwelche Stromsparmodi nicht greifen (da wissen andere mehre als ich). Unter Wasser wird das besser.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Februar 2020)

Top temps! Alles unter 90grad ist ok!


----------



## markus1612 (22. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Top temps! Alles unter 90grad ist ok!



Also im Idle sind mehr als 60°C nicht wirklich normal und 98°C beim Spielen auch nicht.
Auch der Boxed-Kühler sollte da deutlich drunter liegen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

Schwankungen sind zwar normal, aber wenn der Prozessor 98°C erreicht kann es auch damit zu tun haben das der Prozessor um sich zu schützen bereits herunter taktet und wenn der Prozessor wegen der hohen Temperatur herunter takten muss, dann schwankt auch die Rotation (Mulitpikator).

Jedenfalls sind 98°C unter Last nicht mehr normal, die Idle Temperatur ist zwar hoch, wäre aber noch nicht interessant wenn die 98°C unter Last nicht erreicht werden würden. Jedenfalls muss der Kühler mal abgenommen werden, da hier was nicht stimmt und es sein kann das der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt.


----------



## ASD_588 (23. Februar 2020)

Die temperaturen sind definitiv zu hoch.

Hast du das aktuellste bios drauf?
Wie viele lüfter sind im sys?
Kühler richtig montiert?
Womit wird die Temp ausgelesen? -> Am besten mit ryzen master.
Hast du den PBO aktiviert bzw etwas anderes?


----------



## soulstyle (23. Februar 2020)

Hey,
alles stock, bios ist auf neuestem Stand.
Verbaut sind 6 Lüfter, 3 an System Fan MOBO, 3 an Molex, fixe Drehzahl, ziemlich niedrig, da die an so einem RGB Treibermodul hängen. Ja und die CPU Kühlung.

Also Kühler habe ich runter genommen, WLP trocken 
Sauber gemacht neue WLP aus der Tube genommen, nun habe ich im Idle 56-62°C finde ich ok.
Auslesen tue ich das mit AMD Ryzen Master und MSI Comand center, beide zeigen das gleiche an.

So hatte schon 2 mal Green Screen im Spiel. Mist.
Ich habe gemerkt, das sich die Wärme im Gehäuse staut.
Blöd ist, das der AMD Kühler Konzept echt miserabel ist drück die Luft in den Mainboard hinen dan verteilt sich die Luft in alle Herren Richtunge.
die 2 Decken Lüfter ziehen die Wärme raus.
Hecklüfter und die 3 Frontlüfter, blasen ins Gehäuse.
Hecklüfter drehe ich wieder damit er auch warme Luft aus dem Case zieht.

Problem ist die GRAKA.
Meine alte GTX, hat mit 3 Lüftern angesaugt und die warme Luft am Heck der Graka nach aussen geblasen.
Dieser hier saugt mit 3 Lüftern an und bläst die warme Luft links und rechts seitlich von der Graka raus, somit saugt die CPU die eh ein blödes Konzept hat auch die warme Luft in die CPU und...es schaukelt sich hoch mit der Temp.
3. Problem wenn ich die Lüfter auf Smart einstell, oder ein Fan tune mache, setzen sich alle Lüfter bis auf die CPU Lüfter auf manuell 25% runter.
Inzwischen habe ich das bei dem besagten Green Screen dahinter geklemmt und das beim überprüfen fest gestellt und mehrere mal getestet, immer Lüfter manuel 25% nach jedem Neustart. 

Seitenscheibe rausgenommen alles ist wieder gut.

Last CPU 67-70°C Graka ca. 77°C-84°C

Glaube habe ein Airflow Problem, denke werde 2 Löcher machen und die Warme Luft von der Graka seitlich raus ziehen, was meint Ihr?
Oder Gehäuse zurückschicken und alles wieder demontieren?


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2020)

Kauf dir einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler, der muss auch net die Welt kosten:

Arctic Freezer 34 ab €'*'19,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

und natürlich sollen der hintere Lüfter und der im Deckel die Luft aus dem Case befördern. Jene ergo ausblasend montieren...

Gruß


----------



## soulstyle (23. Februar 2020)

CPU Kühler wird eh nicht drin bleiben, das war von vorne rein klar, überlege immernoch ob Luft oder Wasser......

Sorgen macht mir die Graka weil die nämlich die heisse Luft verteilt und nicht in eine Richtung strömen lässt...


----------



## Rolk (23. Februar 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir die Graka weil die nämlich die heisse Luft verteilt und nicht in eine Richtung strömen lässt...



Das ist bei so gut wie jeder Grafikkarte so. Kaufe lieber einen besseren CPU Kühler. Ein Modell für 20-30 € reicht da schon und vor allem montiere den Hecklüfter ausblasend! Wenn man den Hecklüfter einblasend montiert braucht man sich nicht über miese Temperaturen wundern.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2020)

Laut dem Bild leitet der Hecklüfter raus.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo, 

am effektivsten ist es den, Ryzen Boost abzuschalten und manuelles OC/ allcore zu betreiben.
Der Boost knallt dir im Standart viel zu viel vcore drauf – dann sind solche Temps nicht verwunderlich. Sweetspot der Cpu finden und Kühler tauschen gegen zb be quiet! Pure Rock // Scythe Kotetsu Mark II usw……. das entscheidet dann dein budget.

 Wenn das Geld ulitmativ knapp ist dann - LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120


----------



## soulstyle (23. Februar 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am effektivsten ist es den, Ryzen Boost abzuschalten und manuelles OC/ allcore zu betreiben.
> Der Boost knallt dir im Standart viel zu viel vcore drauf – dann sind solche Temps nicht verwunderlich. Sweetspot der Cpu finden und Kühler tauschen



Ok ich denke da gehe ich gesondert drauf ein mache mal nen OC Thread auf oder lese eins durch.
Lüfter habe ich ausprobiert saugend auch reinblasend, Problem Graka heizt das Gehäuse masiv auf.
Aktuell zieht eine Xigmatek 120er PWM Lüfter die seitlich austretende Luft der Graka nach oben zu den Deckenlüftern und die Deckenlüfter geben der heissen Luft die Freiheit in die Aussenwelt.

Wenn das so noch bis zum Frühling reicht lasse ich die Konfig so da eh vor dem Sommer ne Wakü drauf kommt ansonsten ist de LC Kühler ja ech hübsch.

Nur mal am Rande:
Da ich ja mit Lüftern die Graka Luft nach oben umleite, macht es da nicht Sinn diese Rizer Kabel ein zu bauen da ist dan die Karte so angeordnet das die automatisch nach oben bläst?
Zwischen der Glasscheibe und Gehäuse ist ja jetzt ein Spalt da kann die Graka schön die Luft ansaugen??

Updae:


----------



## Arndtagonist (24. Februar 2020)

Dass die Grafikkarte so warm wird, liegt leider Gottes am Modell. ASUS hat ziemlich schlechte GPUs für AMD rausgebracht. Hier ein Video dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJU8jKIYtS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Idealfall umtauschen gegen ein anderes Modell. Gerne wirst du hier auch beraten.


----------



## Schori (24. Februar 2020)

Junge was machst du eigentlich?!

Besorg dir einen anständigen CPU Kühler, lass die drei Lüfter vorne einblasen und die hinten und oben ausblasen.
Sorge dafür dass die Drehzahlen nicht zu niedrig sind, dann hast du auch einen ausreichenden Luftstrom und keine Temperaturprobleme.

Die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte sind unnötiger Quatsch.


Nur als Beispiel, ich habe in meinem Gehäuse zwei Lüfter in der Front die einblasen und einen (!) im Heck der ausbläst und trotz einer übertakteten R9 390 keine Temperaturprobleme.
Die Karte allein hat gut 330 Watt verbraten.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Februar 2020)

Die extra Lüfter an der Grafikkarte sind absoluter Quatsch, sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen 

Die CPU Temps sind die reinste Katastrophe selbst für einen Boxed Kühler.

Besorg dir einen vernünftigen und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


----------



## Arndtagonist (24. Februar 2020)

Die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte sind keine abwegige Idee: Wenn die Backplate zur Kühlung dient, kann man hier zusätzlich Wärme abführen. Nur leider funktioniert das ausgerechnet mit dem Modell nicht.


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo allerseits, würde mich mit meinem ähnlichen Problem gerne einklinken. Mein 3600 wird trotz gutem airflow im Gehäuse deutlich zu warm. Seit ich auf einen pure rock aufgerüstet habe (was größeres passt nicht rein) bin ich mit den Temperaturen im idle zwar zufrieden - abgesehen von ein paar ausreißern immer und teils deutlich unter 50 Grad - unter Last steht aber Minimum immer eine 8 vorne. Mit 5 Minuten prime95 wurde er trotz einsetzendem throtteling so heiß das er sogar abgeschaltet hat bevor ich eingreifen konnte.

Alle 5 Gehäuselüfter sind mittlerweile so eingestellt das sie unmittelbar  auf die cpu Temperatur reagieren und ab 70 Grad Vollgas geben. Solange ich den Prozessor nicht künstlich quäle kann ich mit den Temperaturen gerade so leben, wird mir aber natürlich zu laut.

Da ich erwäge auf einen 3900 zu wechseln muss ich aber sicher eine signifikante Verbesserung herbeiführen da es danach sicher nicht anspruchsloser wird.

In einem corsair carbide 100R saugen 2 140er vorne Luft rein während am Deckel und Rückseite oben insgesamt 3 120er Lüfter rausblasen. Prozessor wird nicht übertaktet aber pbo ist aktiv. Ohne war aber das gleiche Spiel. Ich habe verschiedene energiesparpläne durchprobiert ohne Verbesserung und auch das BIOS meines msi x570-a pro ist aktuell.

Ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte von rx580 zu rx5700xt hatte übrigens exakt gar keinen Effekt, weshalb ich den Einfluss anderer Komponenten bzw. Den airflow grundsätzlich eigentlich bereits ausschließen kann.

Sollte ich es darauf ankommen lassen und direkt den zwölfender kaufen, evtl. Hat ja mein bisheriger Prozessor einfach eine Macke? Oder habe ich irgendwas naheliegendes übersehen? Langsam geht mir die WLP aus weil ich bereits mehrfach dachte das kanns nicht sein und den lüfter wieder und wieder neu montiert habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Snorki schrieb:


> ...


Nenn bitte das gesamte System tabellarisch, insbesondere CPU Kühler


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2020)

Snorki schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits, würde mich mit meinem ähnlichen Problem gerne einklinken. Mein 3600 wird trotz gutem airflow im Gehäuse deutlich zu warm. Seit ich auf einen pure rock aufgerüstet habe (was größeres passt nicht rein) bin ich mit den Temperaturen im idle zwar zufrieden - abgesehen von ein paar ausreißern immer und teils deutlich unter 50 Grad - unter Last steht aber Minimum immer eine 8 vorne. Mit 5 Minuten prime95 wurde er trotz einsetzendem throtteling so heiß das er sogar abgeschaltet hat bevor ich eingreifen konnte.
> 
> Alle 5 Gehäuselüfter sind mittlerweile so eingestellt das sie unmittelbar  auf die cpu Temperatur reagieren und ab 70 Grad Vollgas geben. Solange ich den Prozessor nicht künstlich quäle kann ich mit den Temperaturen gerade so leben, wird mir aber natürlich zu laut.
> 
> ...


Und wie warm wird er nun? Also im Alltag?


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 100R
Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W
Mainboard MSI X570-A Pro
Ram Patriot Viper Steel 2×16 GB 3200MHZ
Festplatte Crucial P1 1000GB
Grafik RX 5700XT Red Devil
Prozessor Ryzen 5 3600
Kühler BeQuiet PureRock
Lüfter BeQuiet PureWings2 2×140 und 3×120

Keine optischen Laufwerke, Festplatte und Grafikkarte wurden in den letzten Wochen aus unterschiedlichen Gründen zur obigen Konfiguration getauscht ohne Auswirkung. Als Platzhalter war ganz am Anfang ein ryzen 3 3200G kurzzeitig im Einsatz auch der wurde bereits mit über 90 Grad im Prime95 überraschend heiß, wenn auch nicht ganz so übel wie der aktuelle 3600.


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Bei aktuell Raumtemperaturen unter 20 Grad bin ich in Officeanwendungen bei 50 bis 65Grad und bei Spielen wie z.b. GTA 5 bei 83 bis 93 Grad.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2020)

Das ist eindeutig zu warm, selbst mit dem Stealth bin ich bei Aida64 im FPU-Stresstest der CPU bei 93°C gelandet und das in einem Cooltek Coolcube (x120mm-Lüfter-in-der-Front-Mod).
Die Schutzfolie vom Kühlerboden ist aber entfernt worden, ja?


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Dass der Kühler korrekt montiert ist kann ich versichern, den habe ich mehrfach neu angebracht (natürlich nach Reinigung und frisch aufgetragener WLP) weil ich nicht glauben wollte dass er korrekt arbeitet und sich trotzdem solche Temperaturen entwickeln.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Das ist schon recht warm, denn unseren 3900X bekommen wir sogar mit Prime95 auf 79°C +/- mit nur einem 240er AIO gekühlt.
Ansonsten Kühler mal prüfen, ob der richtig aufliegt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2020)

Hast du mal den Boxed-Kühler also den Stealth gegengetestet, wie der sich verhält?


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Achso, also Verdacht Richtung Kühlerboden nicht vernünftig geschliffen?  Könnte das denn sein, ich meine im Vergleich zum boxed war es ja durchaus eine (kleine) Verbesserung?


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Boxed-Kühler also den Stealth gegengetestet, wie der sich verhält?



Habe ich versehentlich schon mitbeantwortet vor dem Lesen. Ja, der Boxedlüfter war Anfangs in Betrieb der war abgesehen vom nervigen Sound auch noch etwas schlechter in der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2020)

Ok, weil ich habe hier einen Thermalright AXP Muskle, er ist zwar sehr kommpakt (der hat aber 5 Heatpipes) kühlt aber auch nur 1°C besser als der Boxed.
Der AXP ist vom Boden her konkav und hat so eine richtig blöden Auflagefläche, es ensteht ein Luftpolster zwischen Kühler und HS, geschuldet der Größe des HS der CPU, bei Intel ist das kein Problem.

Habe dann eine Halterung für einen 11Jahre jungen So1155 Wasserkühler zu AM4 gebaut und ihn nun Wassergekühlt, Ergebnis ist das der gute nun fast 20°C kälter ist. 

Das zusätzliche Problem beim 3600er ist ja wo die Hitze entsteht und das ist nicht mittig, sondern sollte unten rechtsbündig sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Snorki schrieb:


> Kühler BeQuiet PureRock.


Der kann doch meines Wissens nach nur mit der Einbaurichtung "von unten nach oben blasend" eingebaut werden?
Wenn ja, haben wir das Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Das Bild zeigt zwar den richtigen Kühler aber die Halterung habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen.
Einbaurichtung für AM4 ist eigentlich um 90 Grad gedreht. Dann bläst er wie bei mir von vorne nach hinten, oder auch andersrum wenn man es denn so haben möchte.

Edit: Problem gefunden, das Bild zeigt den PureRock Slim der wird tatsächlich so eingebaut. Ich verwende aber den normalen PureRock.


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ok, weil ich habe hier einen Thermalright AXP Muskle, er ist zwar sehr kommpakt (der hat aber 5 Heatpipes) kühlt aber auch nur 1°C besser als der Boxed.
> Der AXP ist vom Boden her konkav und hat so eine richtig blöden Auflagefläche, es ensteht ein Luftpolster zwischen Kühler und HS, geschuldet der Größe des HS der CPU, bei Intel ist das kein Problem.
> 
> Habe dann eine Halterung für einen 11Jahre jungen So1155 Wasserkühler zu AM4 gebaut und ihn nun Wassergekühlt, Ergebnis ist das der gute nun fast 20°C kälter ist.
> ...



Platz für eine 280er AIO hätte ich durchaus, ist aber natürlich gleich wieder eine ordentliche Investition. Es wurden doch vor kurzem mal so speziell für zen2 entwickelte Adapter vorgestellt mit denen der Kühler nicht zentral auf dem Prozessor sondern der größten Wärmequelle sitzt. Hat die jemand im Einsatz und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Würde ich nicht machen, denn das Teil kostet 29 Euro und es wird nur 3-5 Grad wenn überhaupt ausmachen. Unseren 3900x der 6 Kerne mehr hat bekommen wir bereits mit einer 240 AIO auf etwas 75-80 Grad gut gekühlt und so ein Teil haben wir nicht verbaut. Da die AIO etwas älter ist werden wir auf 360 noch umsteigen. Aber 280 würden auch bereits ausreichen da der Unterschied zu 360 nicht groß ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2020)

Ich habe nur einen 120er(45mm) im Gegentest verwendet, ok ne AIO Pumpe kommt gegen die altbacken XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation halt nicht ran.

Wenn man sich die aktuellen Bewertungen zum PureRock anschaut, wurde und wird er ja gerne auf den 3600er geschnallt und da gibts ja selten so Ausreißer.


----------



## Snorki (18. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob es bereits ausreicht bei allen Komponenten etwas Pech in der Serienstreuung zu haben oder ob es ein anderes Problem gibt. Ich denke jetzt werde ich noch testen ob ich durch dezentes Undervolting erwähnenswerte Verbesserungen erzielen kann, ansonsten hätte ich höchstens noch die Idee die cpu zur Probe in einem anderen System laufen zu lassen. Das bietet sich an da ich zeitnah sowieso einen günstigen am4 Rechner für meinen Neffen zusammenschrauben muß.


----------



## dagreek (22. Mai 2020)

Snorki schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob es bereits ausreicht bei allen Komponenten etwas Pech in der Serienstreuung zu haben oder ob es ein anderes Problem gibt. Ich denke jetzt werde ich noch testen ob ich durch dezentes Undervolting erwähnenswerte Verbesserungen erzielen kann, ansonsten hätte ich höchstens noch die Idee die cpu zur Probe in einem anderen System laufen zu lassen. Das bietet sich an da ich zeitnah sowieso einen günstigen am4 Rechner für meinen Neffen zusammenschrauben muß.



Was ist dabei rausgekommen?

Habe das gleiche Problem (Ryzen 5 3600 + Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition)


----------



## Snorki (23. Mai 2020)

Nach ein wenig rumprobieren habe ich das beste Ergebnis mit einem negativen Offset von 0,05 V in Verbindung mit PPT 81W (entspricht nach meinem Verständnis einer Senkung der TDP von 65 auf 60 Watt) erreicht. Boost 
Allcore hat etwas gelitten, komme auf rund 3,95. Dafür bekomme ich die Temperaturen nicht mehr über 73° und habe im Cinebench R20 nur 50 Punkte eingebüßt.  Habe mich aber zum ersten mal an das Thema gewagt, sicher könnte man das alles mit etwas Erfahrung noch besser hinbekommen. Insgesamt hat die geringfügige Limitierung der Leistungsaufnahme (Auto = 88 W?) das meiste gebracht, Undervolting war mehr neugier, ich wollte wissen wie weit ich runter kann ohne weiteren Leistungsverlust. Mit -0,2 gingen die Temperaturen übrigens in der Spitze bis 60°, da war dann unter dem Strich aber quasi nurnoch ein R5 1600 übriggeblieben.


----------



## belle (24. Mai 2020)

Ich würde auch einfach einen Freezer 34 oder Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Advanced verbauen. Das reicht völlig.


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (24. Mai 2020)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch mit meinem Boxed Kühler.


----------



## belle (24. Mai 2020)

Der Ryzen 3600 verbraucht zwar wenig, aber die Wärme verteilt sich über eine kleinere Fläche. Von daher: Neuen Kühler kaufen...


----------



## White-Devil (26. Mai 2020)

scholz-andreas1 schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch mit meinem Boxed Kühler.



also ich weiß nicht genau wie groß der unterschied zwischen 36oo und 36oox ist, aber mein 36oox wird unter volllast (cpu-z) mit dem boxed-kühler nicht wärmer als 66°C


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Mai 2020)

Stealth(3600) gegen Spire(3600X) macht schon ordentlich was aus.
CPU-Z Stresstest??? = nimm mal CB R20 und schau dir das Maximum in HwInfo an.

Als Vergleich mit meinem 8700K@4,5GHz@1,1V, CPU-Z = 72W Package | CB R20 = 95W Package
(mein 3600er befindet sich gerade im Umbau, deshalb der Intel)


----------



## White-Devil (28. Mai 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> CPU-Z Stresstest??? = nimm mal CB R20 und schau dir das Maximum in HwInfo an.



jo... aber 1oo% sind 1oo% oder nicht? ^^
oh, ich hätte auch zu ende lesen sollen, anscheinend ja nicht...
zuspät... ich habe den boxed kühler jetzt getauscht, da er mir zu laut war... aber ich kann mal testen wie der unterschied zwischen cpu-z und cb r2o ist...


----------



## CapitaenProton (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, ließ sich ebenfalls durch neue WLP lösen. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, hast du 1 Lüfter der Luft rauszieht und 5 die Luft reindrücken. Dass das nicht funktioniert, ist logisch. Wie facehugger bereits gesagt hat, sollten der obere und der hintere auf jeden Fall rausziehen. Optimal wäre es, wenn du die Luft, die du reindrückst auch wieder rausziehst. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du den oberen, den hinteren und den unteren auf jeden Fall über das MB steuerst, da die den Fluss der warmen Luft am besten unterstützen.


----------

